# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Άμεση βοήθεια

## Μερμηγκας

Το έπαθα κ εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες να νιώθω σαν να χάνω τον εαυτό μου. Από τότε δεν επανήλθα παρά ελάχιστες στιγμές π ξεχάστηκα. 3 μέρες τώρα υποφέρω. Νιώθω ότι το έχω χάσει τελείως. Δεν ηρεμώ στιγμή. Με όποιον γιατρό μίλησα μ είπε σαν πρώτη εκτίμηση ότι μοιάζει με άγχος μιας κ έχω διαταραχή πανικού με αγοραφοβια εδώ κ 3 χρόνια.. δεν αντέχω όμως άλλο ούτε λεπτό. Έχω ηρεμιστικά εδώ στο σπίτι για ώρα ανάγκης όπου δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ επειδή τα φοβαμαι αλλά τώρα δεν αντέχω άλλο. Να πάρω; Βοηθαει στο να επανέλθεις στον εαυτό σου;

----------


## kounelaki1

> Το έπαθα κ εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες να νιώθω σαν να χάνω τον εαυτό μου. Από τότε δεν επανήλθα παρά ελάχιστες στιγμές π ξεχάστηκα. 3 μέρες τώρα υποφέρω. Νιώθω ότι το έχω χάσει τελείως. Δεν ηρεμώ στιγμή. Με όποιον γιατρό μίλησα μ είπε σαν πρώτη εκτίμηση ότι μοιάζει με άγχος μιας κ έχω διαταραχή πανικού με αγοραφοβια εδώ κ 3 χρόνια.. δεν αντέχω όμως άλλο ούτε λεπτό. Έχω ηρεμιστικά εδώ στο σπίτι για ώρα ανάγκης όπου δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ επειδή τα φοβαμαι αλλά τώρα δεν αντέχω άλλο. Να πάρω; Βοηθαει στο να επανέλθεις στον εαυτό σου;


Κάνε κάτι για να ηρεμήσεις... μπες Κάνε ένα μπάνιο να χαλαρώσεις.. 
Εγώ όταν έχω έχω άγχος η νεύρα κάνω σκοινακι μέχρι να κουραστώ και να ηρεμησω .. απασχόλησε τον εαυτό σου με κάτι ευχάριστο

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Το θέμα μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι το άγχος.. το κουβαλάω χρόνια έχω μάθει να το αντέχω. Με έχει τρελανει η αίσθηση ότι είμαι εκτός των αισθήσεων μου και ότι δεν είμαι εγώ. Θέλω να νιώσω και πάλι ο εαυτός μου. Γι αυτό ρωτάω αν το ηρεμιστικό θα με βοηθήσει να επανελθω. Δεν παλευεται. Δεν υπάρχει ένα λεπτό π να νιώθω «εγώ» όλο αυτό μ προκαλεί ανασφάλεια και απελπισία

----------


## kounelaki1

> Το θέμα μου αυτή τη στιγμή δεν είναι το άγχος.. το κουβαλάω χρόνια έχω μάθει να το αντέχω. Με έχει τρελανει η αίσθηση ότι είμαι εκτός των αισθήσεων μου και ότι δεν είμαι εγώ. Θέλω να νιώσω και πάλι ο εαυτός μου. Γι αυτό ρωτάω αν το ηρεμιστικό θα με βοηθήσει να επανελθω. Δεν παλευεται. Δεν υπάρχει ένα λεπτό π να νιώθω «εγώ» όλο αυτό μ προκαλεί ανασφάλεια και απελπισία


Σε αυτό θα σου απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος Γιατί εγώ δεν ξέρω από ηρεμιστικά και τέτοια.. πιστεύω όμως και πάλι πως μόνο ένας γιατρός μπορεί να στο απαντήσει.. Η δική μου άποψη είναι να ξεκινήσεις να γράφεις κάπου τις σκέψεις σου.. να συζητάς με φίλους σου.. να σκεφτείς τι άλλαξε στη ζωή σου όταν ένιωσες έτσι πρώτη φορά και να το αλλάξεις.. το δυνατότερο και πιο αποτελεσματικό φάρμακο είναι το ίδιο το μυαλό..

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Ωραία παρακαλάω κάποιον που το έχει πάθει να μου πει αν τον βοήθησε έστω προσωρινά η λήψη ηρεμιστικών. Μην το πάρω τσάμπα. Μου είπε μια γιατρος μπορώ να πάρω αλλά δεν ξέρει αν θα με βοηθήσει.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Έστω θα βοηθούσε κάποιος τρόπος αντιμετώπισης. Το έχω λίγες μέρες κ αισθάνομαι ότι δεν αντέχω να περάσει άλλη μέρα και να είμαι έτσι. Με έχει εξουθενώσει αυτό συναίσθημα και ο τρόμος

----------


## xristoforos28

Μην φοβασαι κ εγω καθε μερα το νοιωθω δεν τρελεσαι..απασχολησου με κατι να ξεχαστεις να ξεφυγει λιγο το μυαλο..και κανα ημεριστικο μπορεις να παρεις αλλα οχι συνεχεια μια στο τοσο να ηρεμησεις λιγο..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Εσυ έχεις δοκιμάσει με ηρεμιστικό; Αν ναι πως ήταν; Ποσό καιρό το παθαίνεις; Καλά είναι τραγικό συναίσθημα. Χθες για κάποιες ώρες είπα ότι δεν με νοιάζει δε θα ασχοληθω και η διαφορα στο συναίσθημα ήταν αισθητή. Βοήθησε δηλαδή αλλά ξανά μετά.....τι τραβάμε!!

----------


## samantha26

> Εσυ έχεις δοκιμάσει με ηρεμιστικό; Αν ναι πως ήταν; Ποσό καιρό το παθαίνεις; Καλά είναι τραγικό συναίσθημα. Χθες για κάποιες ώρες είπα ότι δεν με νοιάζει δε θα ασχοληθω και η διαφορα στο συναίσθημα ήταν αισθητή. Βοήθησε δηλαδή αλλά ξανά μετά.....τι τραβάμε!!


Καλημέρα, έχω βρεθεί στη θέση σου, για αρχή θα έπαιρνα ένα ηρεμιστικό να χαλαρώσω και θα πήγαινα σε κάποιο γιατρό να με καθοδηγησει! Είναι ανυπόφορο όλο αυτό... Και εφόσον δεν μπορείς να απασχολήσεις με κάτι τον εαυτό σου αυτό πιστεύω θα ήταν καλό.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Καλημερα!! Είναι ανυπόφορο ναι! Κανόνισα με γιατρό για τη Δευτέρα αλλά απορώ πως θα τη βγάλω ως τότε. Χθες πίστευα ότι θα καταλήξω σε ψυχιατρείο αλλά σε μια δόση σταδιακά κατάφερα να ηρεμήσω.. το ηρεμιστικό δηλαδή βοηθαει; Πως είναι δηλαδή μετά τη λήψη του;

----------


## samantha26

> Καλημερα!! Είναι ανυπόφορο ναι! Κανόνισα με γιατρό για τη Δευτέρα αλλά απορώ πως θα τη βγάλω ως τότε. Χθες πίστευα ότι θα καταλήξω σε ψυχιατρείο αλλά σε μια δόση σταδιακά κατάφερα να ηρεμήσω.. το ηρεμιστικό δηλαδή βοηθαει; Πως είναι δηλαδή μετά τη λήψη του;


Βοηθάει χαλαρώνεις πάρα πολύ και κοιμάσαι μετά με ησυχία, τι ηρεμιστικό έχεις ;

----------


## Μερμηγκας

> Βοηθάει χαλαρώνεις πάρα πολύ και κοιμάσαι μετά με ησυχία, τι ηρεμιστικό έχεις ;


Έχω τα Xanax. Χαλαρώνεις μόνο σωματικά η φεύγει κ αυτή η αίσθηση;

----------


## samantha26

> Έχω τα Xanax. Χαλαρώνεις μόνο σωματικά η φεύγει κ αυτή η αίσθηση;


Το συγκεκριμένο σε χαλαρώνει γενικά και πολύ, τι θα λέγεσαι όμως να πάρεις κάτι πιο ήπιο μέχρι να δεις το γιατρό σου; Αν ρωτήσεις στο φαρμακείο θα σου δώσουν .... Κυκλοφορούν τόσα πολλα ... Εξάλλου θα το πάρεις για 1_2 μέρες μέχρι να σε δει...

----------


## Jaded Future

Εγώ παίρνω εδώ και 3 χρόνια Tranxene σε καθημερινή βάση (μισό το πρωί, μισό το μεσημέρι) με ελάχιστα διαλείμματα..
Βοηθάει πολύ στο άγχος, χωρίς κάποια παρενέργεια, ίσως αν το παρακάνεις υπνηλία.
Ηρέμησε, βαθιές ανάσες, συχνά κρύα (ιδανικά) ντούς. Πήγαινε μια βόλτα, δες και μίλα με φίλους σου.
Ζω καθημερινά με αυτό το άγχος πέρα από κάποια διαλείμματα.. Μην τρελένεσαι, βρες έναν καλό γιατρό για ψυχοθεραπεία και αγωγή.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα, υπομονή!

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Πραγματικά πως αντέχει κανεις να ζει με αυτό το πράγμα; Το έχω λίγες μέρες και μου έχει καταστρέψει τη ζωή. Μιλήσαμε πάλι με τη γιατρό μου και μου είπε να πάρω ηρεμιστικό (Xanax) απλά για να φύγει η ένταση σε δύσκολες καταστάσεις και ότι αυτό δεν φεύγει έτσι απλά αλλά ότι δεν πρόκειται να πάθω και κάτι χειρότερο. Πραγματικά παιδιά ότι τρόπο έχετε αντιμετώπισης δεκτός! Έστω κάπως να μετριάσω την κατάσταση

----------


## Alice_1990

> Το έπαθα κ εγώ πριν λίγες μέρες να νιώθω σαν να χάνω τον εαυτό μου. Από τότε δεν επανήλθα παρά ελάχιστες στιγμές π ξεχάστηκα. 3 μέρες τώρα υποφέρω. Νιώθω ότι το έχω χάσει τελείως. Δεν ηρεμώ στιγμή. Με όποιον γιατρό μίλησα μ είπε σαν πρώτη εκτίμηση ότι μοιάζει με άγχος μιας κ έχω διαταραχή πανικού με αγοραφοβια εδώ κ 3 χρόνια.. δεν αντέχω όμως άλλο ούτε λεπτό. Έχω ηρεμιστικά εδώ στο σπίτι για ώρα ανάγκης όπου δεν έχω πάρει ποτέ επειδή τα φοβαμαι αλλά τώρα δεν αντέχω άλλο. Να πάρω; Βοηθαει στο να επανέλθεις στον εαυτό σου;


Καλησπέρα! Ζώντας όπως περιγράφεις εδώ και 3 μήνες περίπου με αποπραγματοποίηση και αποπρωσοποίηση θα σου πω το εξής. 
Τα ηρεμιστικά δεν σε κάνουν να ξανα βρεις τον χαμένο σου εαυτό, ούτε σε συνδέουν με το περιβάλλον. Απλώς, σου μειώνουν το άγχος και αυτό είναι που χρειάζεσαι την δεδομένη στιγμή γιατί ουσιαστικά αυτό που νιώθεις είναι απλώς ένας αμυντικός μηχανισμός του εγκεφάλου για να μην κρασάρει από το πολύ άγχος. Τα ηρεμιστικά ουσιαστικά σε χαλαρώνουν γρήγορα και σε κάνουν να μην φρικάρεις με αυτήν την αίσθηση. Αλλά αυτή η αίσθηση θα υπάρχει. Πρέπει να κάνεις και ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα, για να βρεις τα αίτια που σου την προκάλεσε. Εγώ πχ κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία κοντά ενάμιση μήνα,παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικά και ηρεμιστικά και ακόμα δεν νιώθω ούτε ο εαυτός μου, αλλά ούτε το περιβάλλον μου εντελώς οικείο. Απλώς δεν με ενοχλεί τόσο πια.. έχει μειωθεί πάρα πολύ από τις πρώτες μέρες που ήμουν του θανατά. Ένιωθα άνα πάσα στιγμή ότι θα πεθάνω και ότι θα τρελαθώ. Τίποτα δεν θα πάθουμε. Είναι εντελώς ακίνδυνο. Απλώς προκαλεί μεγάλη δυσφορία. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Μ έχει πιασει μια απέραντη θλίψη και φοβος πως θα ξεχάσω πως είναι να νιώθω ο εαυτός μου.. ειλικρινά πείτε μου. Θα έρθει μια μέρα που θα νιώθω πάλι όπως πριν;

----------


## samantha26

> Μ έχει πιασει μια απέραντη θλίψη και φοβος πως θα ξεχάσω πως είναι να νιώθω ο εαυτός μου.. ειλικρινά πείτε μου. Θα έρθει μια μέρα που θα νιώθω πάλι όπως πριν;


Θα έρθει! Να είσαι σίγουρος... Χρειάζεται υπομονή επιμονη και σωστές κινήσεις... Λίγες μέρες έμειναν και θα δεις το γιατρό να σου πει τι και πως.. πως περνάς το βράδυ σου;

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Πριν λίγες ώρες είπα δεν με νοιάζει θα κάνω ότι έκανα και θα επιτρέψω στον μυαλό μ να ηρεμήσει για να επανέλθει. Άρχισα ήδη να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Όχι 100% αλλά έχω αντοχή. Δεν θα κάνω καν υπομονη. Θα κάνω ότι έκανα και απλά θα του δώσω χρόνο. Όσο πτοούμαι δεν θα βοηθηθω.. τα βραδιά όπως και τη μέρα. Δεν υπάρχει διαφορα.

----------


## samantha26

> Πριν λίγες ώρες είπα δεν με νοιάζει θα κάνω ότι έκανα και θα επιτρέψω στον μυαλό μ να ηρεμήσει για να επανέλθει. Άρχισα ήδη να αισθάνομαι καλύτερα. Όχι 100% αλλά έχω αντοχή. Δεν θα κάνω καν υπομονη. Θα κάνω ότι έκανα και απλά θα του δώσω χρόνο. Όσο πτοούμαι δεν θα βοηθηθω.. τα βραδιά όπως και τη μέρα. Δεν υπάρχει διαφορα.


Ξεκουράσου σε αυτές τις στιγμές να ψάχνεις ηρεμία... Κάνε ότι σευχαριστει και κοιμήσου, αύριο είναι μια καινούργια μέρα!!

----------


## Alice_1990

> Μ έχει πιασει μια απέραντη θλίψη και φοβος πως θα ξεχάσω πως είναι να νιώθω ο εαυτός μου.. ειλικρινά πείτε μου. Θα έρθει μια μέρα που θα νιώθω πάλι όπως πριν;


Αχ, πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω... και το έχεις μόνο λίγες μέρες σκέψου... εγώ μετά από 3 μήνες έχω παρόμοιους φόβους με εσένα ότι δεν θα ξανα γίνω όπως πριν και θα ζω έτσι όμως δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Νιώθω όμως ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα να επανέλθω και προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να μην ασχολούμαι μαζί του. Όση αξία του δίνουμε τόσο το διογκώνουμε μέσα μας. Κάνε ότι έκανες και πριν ακόμα και αν νιώθεις άβολα. Μην βάζεις τον φόβο πιο πάνω. Ξεκούραση χρειάζεται το μυαλό σου, τίποτα παραπάνω. Θα μιλήσεις και με τον γιατρό σου και θα σου τα πει και εκείνος μην ανησυχείς. Εγώ είδα διαφορά πάντως όταν ξεκίνησα ένα καινούργιο χόμπι που με κρατούσε απασχολημένη και με την γυμναστική. Επίσης, υπάρχει ένα site που ονομάζεται feel.ok το έχει δημιουργήσει ένας άνθρωπος που είχε τα ίδια προβλήματα με εμάς ο Mr Who. Μπες να διαβάσεις τα όσα λέει,τα περιγράφει πολύ όμορφα. Επίσης, το είπα και σε ένα άλλο topic είδα μια τρομερή ταινία για την αποπραγματοποίηση η οποία λέγεται Numb 2007 ( Ο κύριος δεν είμαι εγώ ). Μπορείς να την δεις, αξίζει πραγματικά. Εγώ συγκινήθηκα πολύ και μου άφησε ένα πολύ όμορφο μήνυμα στο τέλος,το οποίο είναι να αποδεχθούμε την κατάσταση μας και να παραμείνουμε δυνατοί. Όσο δύσκολο και εάν είναι. Τώρα σου φαίνεται βουνό, όμως θα δεις με τον καιρό θα νιώσεις καλύτερα άπαξ και σταματήσεις να του δίνεις σημασία. Επίσης, εάν δεν θέλεις να παίρνεις φάρμακα του τύπου αγχολυτικά επειδή τα περισσότερα είναι εξαρτησιογόνα έχω να σου προτείνω 2 εναλλακτικές. Να συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό σου για το rivotril (αυτό παίρνω και εγώ), είναι το πιο ελαφρύ αγχολυτικό, το παίρνεις σε σταγόνες και είναι το μόνο που δεν προκαλεί εξάρτηση όσο καιρό και εάν το παίρνεις. Η δεύτερη εναλλακτική που σου προτείνω εάν δεν θέλεις καθόλου να φορτωθείς με φάρμακα είναι να πίνεις 3 φορές χαμομήλι την ημέρα (πρωί, μεσημέρι, βράδυ) είναι το αγχολυτικό της φύσης, και έχει έως 80% πιθανότητες να σου μειώσει αισθητά το άγχος. Επίσης, πριν πέσεις για ύπνο το βράδυ να κάνεις ένα ζεστό μπάνιο. Θα δεις ότι θα σε χαλαρώσει πολύ και θα κοιμάσαι πιο ξεκούραστα. 
Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο και περιμένω νέα σου!

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

> Αχ, πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω... και το έχεις μόνο λίγες μέρες σκέψου... εγώ μετά από 3 μήνες έχω παρόμοιους φόβους με εσένα ότι δεν θα ξανα γίνω όπως πριν και θα ζω έτσι όμως δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Νιώθω όμως ότι υπάρχει ελπίδα να επανέλθω και προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να μην ασχολούμαι μαζί του. Όση αξία του δίνουμε τόσο το διογκώνουμε μέσα μας. Κάνε ότι έκανες και πριν ακόμα και αν νιώθεις άβολα. Μην βάζεις τον φόβο πιο πάνω. Ξεκούραση χρειάζεται το μυαλό σου, τίποτα παραπάνω. Θα μιλήσεις και με τον γιατρό σου και θα σου τα πει και εκείνος μην ανησυχείς. Εγώ είδα διαφορά πάντως όταν ξεκίνησα ένα καινούργιο χόμπι που με κρατούσε απασχολημένη και με την γυμναστική. Επίσης, υπάρχει ένα site που ονομάζεται feel.ok το έχει δημιουργήσει ένας άνθρωπος που είχε τα ίδια προβλήματα με εμάς ο Mr Who. Μπες να διαβάσεις τα όσα λέει,τα περιγράφει πολύ όμορφα. Επίσης, το είπα και σε ένα άλλο topic είδα μια τρομερή ταινία για την αποπραγματοποίηση η οποία λέγεται Numb 2007 ( Ο κύριος δεν είμαι εγώ ). Μπορείς να την δεις, αξίζει πραγματικά. Εγώ συγκινήθηκα πολύ και μου άφησε ένα πολύ όμορφο μήνυμα στο τέλος,το οποίο είναι να αποδεχθούμε την κατάσταση μας και να παραμείνουμε δυνατοί. Όσο δύσκολο και εάν είναι. Τώρα σου φαίνεται βουνό, όμως θα δεις με τον καιρό θα νιώσεις καλύτερα άπαξ και σταματήσεις να του δίνεις σημασία. Επίσης, εάν δεν θέλεις να παίρνεις φάρμακα του τύπου αγχολυτικά επειδή τα περισσότερα είναι εξαρτησιογόνα έχω να σου προτείνω 2 εναλλακτικές. Να συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό σου για το rivotril (αυτό παίρνω και εγώ), είναι το πιο ελαφρύ αγχολυτικό, το παίρνεις σε σταγόνες και είναι το μόνο που δεν προκαλεί εξάρτηση όσο καιρό και εάν το παίρνεις. Η δεύτερη εναλλακτική που σου προτείνω εάν δεν θέλεις καθόλου να φορτωθείς με φάρμακα είναι να πίνεις 3 φορές χαμομήλι την ημέρα (πρωί, μεσημέρι, βράδυ) είναι το αγχολυτικό της φύσης, και έχει έως 80% πιθανότητες να σου μειώσει αισθητά το άγχος. Επίσης, πριν πέσεις για ύπνο το βράδυ να κάνεις ένα ζεστό μπάνιο. Θα δεις ότι θα σε χαλαρώσει πολύ και θα κοιμάσαι πιο ξεκούραστα. 
> Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα έστω και λίγο και περιμένω νέα σου!
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σας καταλαβαινω απολυτα εχει κοντα 2 χρονια που ειμαι κ εγω ετσι..ο mr who ο οποιος εχει και την σελιδα feel.ok εχει βγαλει και ενα βιβλιο για ολα αυτα που περασε το οποιο το εχω παρει τ χω διαβασει.το βασικο νοημα που θελει να περασει στο βιβλιο ειναι να μην δινεις σημασια σε ολο αυτο σαν να μην υπαρχει αυτη ειναι λυση γραφει για να μας φυγει ολο αυτο...επισης τν εχω δει κ εγω την ταινια numb και ταυτιστικα παρα πολυ και εγω..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Καλημερα χριστοφορε...2 χρόνια; Ούτε η αγωγή σε βοήθησε; Η δεν πήρες κάτι; Εγώ πάντως όντως αν καταφέρω να το αγνοήσω είναι καλύτερα αλλά κρατάει λίγο..γενικά έχω απογοητευτεί παρά πολύ γιατί είχα άγχος κ αγοραφοβια αλλά τώρα και με αυτό έχω ισοπεδωθεί..φυσικά αν χρειαστεί θα πάρω αγωγή. Τόσο χρόνια την απέρριπτα και να που με έβγαλε..

----------


## στελιος66

Καλημέρα φίλε μου! Μην φοβάσαι δεν πρόκειται να πάθεις ΤΙΠΟΤΕ!! Αν διαβάσεις παλαιότερες αναρτήσεις μου θα καταλάβεις τι θέλω να πώ.

----------


## xristoforos28

> Καλημερα χριστοφορε...2 χρόνια; Ούτε η αγωγή σε βοήθησε; Η δεν πήρες κάτι; Εγώ πάντως όντως αν καταφέρω να το αγνοήσω είναι καλύτερα αλλά κρατάει λίγο..γενικά έχω απογοητευτεί παρά πολύ γιατί είχα άγχος κ αγοραφοβια αλλά τώρα και με αυτό έχω ισοπεδωθεί..φυσικά αν χρειαστεί θα πάρω αγωγή. Τόσο χρόνια την απέρριπτα και να που με έβγαλε..


Εχω δοκιμασει πολλες αγωγες αλλα ειμαι απο τους ατυχους δεν με πιανουν τα χαπια..και εχω δοκιμασει πολλα...τα χαπια απο οσο ξερω ομως δεν θεραπευουν απλως καλυπτουν τα συμπτωματα...κανω ψυχοθεραπεια ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να με βοηθησει η ψυχοθεραπεια..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Πωπω τι να πω λυπάμαι παρά πολύ παιδιά που δεν έχετε βγάλει ακρη. Να πω την αλήθεια απευθύνθηκα εδώ και αγχώθηκα περισσότερο. Βλέπω τόσους ανθρώπους που παλεύουν τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα και αποθαρρυνομαι.... σας εύχομαι ολόψυχα να βρείτε τον εαυτό σας. Το ίδιο κ εμενα. Νομίζω η ενασχόληση με το φόρουμ και το πρόβλημα δεν βοηθαει. Σαν να αποδέχομαι ότι ζω μ αυτό όποτε και το συντηρώ. Καλύτερα να ακούσω απλά τη γιατρό. Καλή δύναμη, καλό κουράγιο!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ευχαριστουμε..ναι σε αυτο εχεις δικαιο η ενασχοληση με το φορυμ δεν βοηθαει..η ψυχολογος μου με ειπε να τα σβησω ολα αυτα και να μν μπαινω στο φορυμ και γενικα να μν μιλαω σε κανεναν για το προβλημα μονο μ αυτην γτ ετσι λεει συνεχεια το σκεφτομαι..αλλα εγω κανω τ κεφαλιου μ και μπαινω δεν ξερω γτ μαλλον νοιωθω σαν να βρισκω παρηγορια στο φορυμ επειδη μιλαω μ ατομα που εχουν κ αυτοι προβλημα..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Πως μπορείς να βρίσκεις παρηγοριά μέσα σε τόσο πονο; Καταλαβαινω ότι προσωρινά είναι μια ανακούφιση η διαβεβαίωση ότι δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Ίσως να περιμένεις και από κάποιον να σου πει ότι τελικά τα κατάφερε. Αλλά νομίζω κατά βάση εδώ θα μπει να γράψει ο πονεμένος.. και όλο αυτό είναι εντελώς αποθαρρυντικό. Εστίασε στη ζωή σου και σε ανθρωπους υγιής μπας και επανέλθεις. Δεν είχα σκοπο να ξαναγράψω αλλά το έκανα γιατί βλέπω ότι καταλαβαινεις την κατάσταση. Να την ακούσεις τη γιατρό σου!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα..και σε σενα ελπιζω συντομα να εισαι καλα και να το ξεπερασεις...

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ευχαριστω να εισαι καλα..και σε σενα ελπιζω συντομα να εισαι καλα και να το ξεπερασεις...
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Βρε παιδιά αυτό το φόρουμ υπάρχει για να μοιραζόμαστε τους προβληματισμούς μας. Ο δικός μου ο γιατρός από την άλλη μου λέει ότι είναι καλό να συζητάς με ομοιοπαθείς τα προβλήματα σου. Ένας γιατρός δεν μπορεί να καταλάβει τι ακριβώς νιώθεις και βιώνεις παρά μόνο να σε βοηθήσει να βρεις την λύση. Επίσης εάν αποδεχτείς την τωρινή σου κατάσταση και μιλάς γι' αυτό ελεύθερα και συνηδητοποιήσεις ότι δεν πρόκειται για μια μόνιμη κατάσταση ή βλάβη, θα ηρεμήσεις. Να κάνεις τις ασχολίες σου και την ζωή σου, να βλέπεις την ψυχολόγο σου και να μιλάτε, όμως άλλη είδους επικοινωνία θα έχεις με εμάς εδώ μέσα. Σε καταλαβαίνουμε και σε νιώθουμε απόλυτα και παλεύουμε όλοι για έναν κοινό στόχο. Την ανάκτηση. Ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός. Σε εσένα μπορεί να κρατήσει μια εβδομάδα ακόμα, σε μένα μερικούς μήνες ακόμα, σε κάποιον άλλον 2 και 3 χρόνια. Παίζουν πολλά ρόλο. Όπως το να κάνεις σωστή ψυχοθεραπεία και φαρμακοθεραπεία (εάν θέλεις φυσικά) και στο να προσπαθείς και πολύ μόνος σου. Κανείς δεν θέλει να σε αποθαρρύνει εδώ μέσα. Πίστεψε με εγώ από όταν ανακάλυψα αυτό το φόρουμ ένιωσα όμορφα, γιατί μπορώ να μοιράζομαι προβληματισμούς σε καθημερινή βάση και να μαθαίνω και τα νέα των υπολοίπων. Μην είσαι ανυπόμονος. Και μην φρικάρεις. Μια φάση είναι. Θα περάσει όπως περνάνε και οι κρίσεις πανικού και η αγοραφοβία. Αρκεί να έχεις θέληση και να δείξεις αποδοχή σε αυτό που σου συμβαίνει. Εάν προσπαθήσεις να το αποβάλλεις με το ζόρι από πάνω σου, δηλαδή να μην μιλάς γι'αυτό και να πρέπει να περιμένεις το επόμενο ραντεβού στον ψυχολόγο και να καταπιέζεσαι είναι λάθος τακτική. Και κάτι τελευταίο. Ο γιατρός μου μου έχει πει το εξής απλό και όμορφο πράγμα. Η αποπραγματοποίηση αποτελεί μόνο ένα ενοχλητικό σύμπτωμα. Το θέμα είναι τι βρίσκεται κάτω από αυτό το σύμπτωμα. Ποιός είναι ο πυρήνας αυτού του συμπτώματος. Όταν ανακαλύψεις αυτό, το οποίο μπορεί να σου πάρει λίγο ή πολύ καιρό, τότε θα συνηδητοποίησεις πραγματικά πόσο ανούσια είναι η αποπραγματοποίηση αυτή κάθε αυτή. Αυτά από εμένα. Να έχεις ένα όμορφο βράδυ και ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ! Το κυριότερο. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## elis

Δεν το αποδεχεται οντωσ

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Αρχικά να σας πω ότι είναι κοπέλα. Το μέρμηγκας το είχα βάλει τυχαία, μ είχε έρθει απ την ιστορία με το μέρμηγκα κ το τζίτζικας που ο ένας αραζε και ο άλλος δούλευε σκληρά, πιστεύω καταλαβαίνετε την σύγκριση ναι ίσως να δυσκολεύομαι να το αποδεχτώ αλλά ο λόγος που το είπα είναι επειδή βλέποντας αυτά που περνάνε άλλοι τρομάζω περισσότερο με αποτέλεσμα να μου γίνεται ακόμα πιο δύσκολο. Πχ στην αρχή το είχα πολύ λίγο κ ήμουν χαλαρή. Με το που διάβασα ότι κάποιοι το έχουν μήνες και χρόνια χαθηκα τελείως. Νιώθω τόσο χαμένη που φοβαμαι ότι θα πάθω αμνησία στο τέλος. Μιλήσα με γιατρό κ μ πρότεινε αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποία φοβαμαι να πάρω. Γενικά νιώθω εγκλωβισμένη δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Απ τη μια βοηθαει να μοιράζομαι σκέψεις με ανθρώπους που κταλαβαιπυν απ την άλλη επηρεάζομαι πολύ κ δεν βοηθαει τόσο πολύ.

----------


## στελιος66

Το πρόβλημα είναι το άγχος και μόνο! Αυτό δημιουργεί τα ανάλογα συναισθήματα 
και αυτά με την σειρά τους τις ακόλουθες σκέψεις,αν και μπορεί να λειτουργούν αμφίδρομα όλα αυτά. Πάντως γεγονός είναι ότι μόλις αποβάλλεται το άγχος,σιγά,σιγά,υποχωρούν και τα υπόλοιπα παρατράγουδα. Οντως το μυστικό είναι να μην δίνεις σημασία να προχωράς την ζωή σου σα να μην υφίσταται τίποτα και όλα θα πάνε καλά! Και βρέ παιδιά συγνώμη κιόλας αλλά υπάρχει και Θεός,κάντε λίγη προσευχή και μόνο καλό θα δείτε!

----------


## Alice_1990

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Αρχικά να σας πω ότι είναι κοπέλα. Το μέρμηγκας το είχα βάλει τυχαία, μ είχε έρθει απ την ιστορία με το μέρμηγκα κ το τζίτζικας που ο ένας αραζε και ο άλλος δούλευε σκληρά, πιστεύω καταλαβαίνετε την σύγκριση ναι ίσως να δυσκολεύομαι να το αποδεχτώ αλλά ο λόγος που το είπα είναι επειδή βλέποντας αυτά που περνάνε άλλοι τρομάζω περισσότερο με αποτέλεσμα να μου γίνεται ακόμα πιο δύσκολο. Πχ στην αρχή το είχα πολύ λίγο κ ήμουν χαλαρή. Με το που διάβασα ότι κάποιοι το έχουν μήνες και χρόνια χαθηκα τελείως. Νιώθω τόσο χαμένη που φοβαμαι ότι θα πάθω αμνησία στο τέλος. Μιλήσα με γιατρό κ μ πρότεινε αντικαταθλιπτικά τα οποία φοβαμαι να πάρω. Γενικά νιώθω εγκλωβισμένη δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Απ τη μια βοηθαει να μοιράζομαι σκέψεις με ανθρώπους που κταλαβαιπυν απ την άλλη επηρεάζομαι πολύ κ δεν βοηθαει τόσο πολύ.


Υπέροχα. Τώρα είναι που μπορείς να καταλάβεις γιατί είμαστε εμείς εδώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Ο γιατρός σου πρότεινε αντικαταθλιπτικά και εσύ τα φοβάσαι. Εγώ λοιπόν που είμαι ένα βηματάκι πιο μπροστά από εσένα είμαι εδώ για να σου πω να μην φοβάσαι, και ότι μόνο καλύτερα θα γίνεσαι όσο θα περνάει ο καιρός. Εγώ προτείνω να αρχίσεις να τα παίρνεις και να της ζητήσεις να σου χορηγήσει και ένα αγχολυτικό μαζί (ελαφρύ, μη εξαρτησιογόνο) γιατί τις πρώτες 2 περίπου εβδομάδες τα αντικαταθλιπτικά σε κάποιους οργανισμούς προκαλούν ένταση και για να μην φρικάρεις ακόμα περισσότερο (εγώ προσωπικά έζησα έναν εφιάλτη γι' αυτό σε ενημερώνω). Πρέπει να έχεις και πάλι υπομονή όμως. Δεν σημαίνει ότι όταν θα ξεκινήσεις θεραπεία θα νιώσεις καλύτερα κατευθείαν. Αυτό να το θυμάσαι και να μην απογοήτευεσαι. Κάθε μέρα που θα περνάει θα είσαι και λίγο καλύτερα. Εγώ έχω ξεκινήσει την αγωγή 2 μήνες τώρα. Δεν είμαι εντελώς καλά αλλά έχω βελτίωση στο 60%. Επίσης, για να προλάβω και την ανησυχία σου των φαρμάκων γενικά σαν ταμπού, τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν είναι εξαρτησιογόνα και δεν θα τα παίρνεις για μια ζωή. Επίσης, δεν είναι η εύκολη λύση που λένε κάποιοι. Απλώς τα παίρνεις για να ηρεμείς τα συμπτώματα και να αποδίδεις καλύτερα στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Καλό είναι να πάρεις για ένα διάστημα γιατί η αποπραγματοποίηση είναι αφόρητη, να χαλαρώσεις και να κάνεις την ψυχοθεραπεία σου. Και να μην φοβάσαι κάτι. Μόνο καλύτερα θα νιώθεις.

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Έχω αρχίσει ήδη από χθες να έχω στιγμές ύφεσης.. είμαι αρκετή αισιόδοξη αλλά παραμένει μια ανησυχία. Πάντως σίγουρα είναι αντιμετωπίσιμο οποτε υπομονη. 
Alice ναι μ έδωσε ήδη κ ηρεμιστικό μαζί για τις δυο πρώτες εβδομάδες.. το σκέφτομαι ακόμα να δω τι θα κάνω. Εσυ ποια αγωγή παίρνεις;

----------


## Alice_1990

> Έχω αρχίσει ήδη από χθες να έχω στιγμές ύφεσης.. είμαι αρκετή αισιόδοξη αλλά παραμένει μια ανησυχία. Πάντως σίγουρα είναι αντιμετωπίσιμο οποτε υπομονη. 
> Alice ναι μ έδωσε ήδη κ ηρεμιστικό μαζί για τις δυο πρώτες εβδομάδες.. το σκέφτομαι ακόμα να δω τι θα κάνω. Εσυ ποια αγωγή παίρνεις;


Εγώ ξεκίνησα με escitalopram στα 5mg την πρώτη εβδομάδα,μετά για μερικές εβδομάδες ήμουν στα 10mg αλλά είχα θέματα με την αποπρωσοποίηση - αποπραγματοποίηση, και το συζήτησα με τον γιατρό μου και μου είπε ότι η δόση πρέπει να φτάσει μέχρι τα 20mg σταδιακά. Ξεκίνησα πριν 2 εβδομάδες τα 15mg και είδα μεγάλη διαφορά και στο άγχος και στην αποπραγματοποίηση αλλά και στην διάθεση. Σήμερα ξεκινάω τα 20mg. Ως αγχολυτικό παίρνω το rivotril σε σταγόνες. Έπαιρνα 3 σταγόνες πρωί και 3 απόγευμα, και τώρα παίρνω μία φορά την ημέρα το πρωί συνήθως όταν ξυπνάω, αν και δεν έχω άγχος οπότε κάποιες φορές το ξεχνάω να πάρω. Είναι πολύ ελαφρύ και μη εξαρτησιογόνο. Παρ' όλο που είναι κόκκινη γραμμή. Μπορείς να το συζητήσεις με τον γιατρό σου να σου χορηγήσει κάτι παρόμοιο,για να μην έχεις το άγχος μετά πως θα το σταματήσεις!

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## giorgos panou

Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορουμε να σου πουμε ξεκαθαρα να παρεις ηρεμιστικα, η οποιο αλλο χαπι, διοτις απο αλλες φορες θυμαμαι οτι η διαχηρηση του φορουμ επενεβει κι ειπε οτι δεν κανει να προτρεπουμε καποιον σε τετοιο θεμα, μαλιστα το γραφει κι απο πανω αν το παρατηρησεις.
Αποψη μου ειναι οτι εαν το εχεις συζητησει με τον γιατρο κι σου εχει πει να τα παρεις εαν τα χρηαστεις τωτες δεν κανεις κατις τρομερο, εξαλου για αυτο στα εδωσ για να τα παρεις οταν τα θες, αρα ? Επισης το να παρεις κατις μι φορ δεν ειναι τοσο κακο, αληθεια τι φαρμακα ειναι? αναλγυτικα ειναι? , ειναι βενζοδιαζεπινες? εχουν μεσα κουεταπινη?

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Δεν ζητάω να μ πει κανεις να πάρω κάτι.. έχω τη γιατρό γι αυτό. Εμπειρίες με φάρμακα ζήτησα. Κ εμενα ένα ssri με ζαναξ για 2 βδομαδες που πρότεινε. Το θέμα ρε παιδιά είναι ότι ξαφνικά νιώθω πολύ περίεργα. Προσπάθησα να το αγνοώ όλη μέρα και τα πήγαινα αρκετά καλά. Δεν νιώθω άγχος, δεν νιώθω φρικαρισμενη όπως τις προηγούμενες μέρες.. ούτε 100% ο εαυτός μου νιώθω ακόμα αλλά γενικά δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω τι νιώθω. Τι στο καλό είναι αυτό!!σαν να πάγωσα. Όχι ότι δεν έχω συναίσθηματα αλλά κάπως αλλόκοτο δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω. Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως να έχω αρχίσει να επανέρχομαι γτ αυτή η έντονη αποξένωση έχει φύγει και απλά να είμαι εξουθενωμένη ψυχολογικά; Και γι αυτό να αισθάνομαι περίεργα; Τρομαχτικο αλλά δεν τρομάζω και ιδιαίτερα. Πολύ περίεργο...

----------


## Κωστας

Alice που μπορω να σε βρω να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πραγματα και κάποιες ανησυχίες που εχω ιδιωτικά..σε χρειάζομαι 

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Δεν ζητάω να μ πει κανεις να πάρω κάτι.. έχω τη γιατρό γι αυτό. Εμπειρίες με φάρμακα ζήτησα. Κ εμενα ένα ssri με ζαναξ για 2 βδομαδες που πρότεινε. Το θέμα ρε παιδιά είναι ότι ξαφνικά νιώθω πολύ περίεργα. Προσπάθησα να το αγνοώ όλη μέρα και τα πήγαινα αρκετά καλά. Δεν νιώθω άγχος, δεν νιώθω φρικαρισμενη όπως τις προηγούμενες μέρες.. ούτε 100% ο εαυτός μου νιώθω ακόμα αλλά γενικά δεν μπορώ να προσδιορίσω τι νιώθω. Τι στο καλό είναι αυτό!!σαν να πάγωσα. Όχι ότι δεν έχω συναίσθηματα αλλά κάπως αλλόκοτο δεν μπορώ να το περιγράψω. Σκέφτηκα ότι ίσως να έχω αρχίσει να επανέρχομαι γτ αυτή η έντονη αποξένωση έχει φύγει και απλά να είμαι εξουθενωμένη ψυχολογικά; Και γι αυτό να αισθάνομαι περίεργα; Τρομαχτικο αλλά δεν τρομάζω και ιδιαίτερα. Πολύ περίεργο...


Έτσι είναι αυτή η αίσθηση γλυκιά μου. Να νιώθεις περίεργα. Από την μία νομίζεις ότι είσαι πάλι στην πραγματικότητα, άλλες φορές νιώθεις πάλι ότι δεν είσαι. Τα συμπεριλαμβάνει όλα αυτή η αίσθηση. Επίσης, πρέπει να έχεις υπομονή. Όταν επανέλθεις πλήρως δεν θα έχεις καμία σκέψη για το πως νιώθεις. Γιατί θα είσαι και πάλι στα "φυσιολογικά" σου. Επίσης και το άγχος να σου σταματήσει τελείως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα περάσει αμέσως. Δεν θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω καθόλου αλλά έτσι λειτουργεί το σώμα μας. Το μυαλό σου πρέπει να νιώσει εντελώς ασφαλή για να ξεκλειδώσει. Πρέπει να απαλλαγεί όχι μόνο από το άγχος, αλλά και από τις αρνητικές σκέψεις. Το άγχος με τα φάρμακα μπορείς να το ηρεμήσεις. Τις σκέψεις όμως; Αυτό είναι το δύσκολο κομμάτι. Και γι' αυτο άλλωστε κάνεις και ψυχοθεραπεία. Μπορεί αυτή η αίσθηση να είναι αφόρητη και απαίσια αλλά όταν είναι σε μικρό βαθμό συνηθίζεται. Γι' αυτό μην σκέφτεσαι συνέχεια αφού δεν έχω άγχος γιατί δεν περνάει... γιατί μπαίνεις πάλι στον ίδιο φαύλο κύκλο αρνητικών σκέψεων. Κάνε υπομονή, κάνε κανονικά τις ασχολίες σου και κυρίως δώσε χρόνο στο μυαλό και στο σώμα σου να ηρεμήσουν όσο αυτά χρειάζονται. 

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Alice που μπορω να σε βρω να σε ρωτήσω κάποια πραγματα και κάποιες ανησυχίες που εχω ιδιωτικά..σε χρειάζομαι 
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Κώστα μου προσπαθώ να σου στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα και δεν μπορώ. Μήπως μπορείς εσύ?

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορουμε να σου πουμε ξεκαθαρα να παρεις ηρεμιστικα, η οποιο αλλο χαπι, διοτις απο αλλες φορες θυμαμαι οτι η διαχηρηση του φορουμ επενεβει κι ειπε οτι δεν κανει να προτρεπουμε καποιον σε τετοιο θεμα, μαλιστα το γραφει κι απο πανω αν το παρατηρησεις.
> Αποψη μου ειναι οτι εαν το εχεις συζητησει με τον γιατρο κι σου εχει πει να τα παρεις εαν τα χρηαστεις τωτες δεν κανεις κατις τρομερο, εξαλου για αυτο στα εδωσ για να τα παρεις οταν τα θες, αρα ? Επισης το να παρεις κατις μι φορ δεν ειναι τοσο κακο, αληθεια τι φαρμακα ειναι? αναλγυτικα ειναι? , ειναι βενζοδιαζεπινες? εχουν μεσα κουεταπινη?


Βρε Γιώργο δεν είπαμε στην κοπέλα να πάρει κάτι με το ζόρι. Μια συζήτηση κάνουμε για το τι αγωγή ακολουθεί ο καθένας μας. Και εάν παρατήρησες πρότεινα ένα αγχολυτικό, αλλά είπα στο κορίτσι να το συζητήσει με τον γιατρό της πρώτα. Εδώ είμαστε για να συζητάμε τις ανησυχίες μας και να λύνουμε τις απορίες ο ένας στον άλλον. Δεν κάνουμε υποδείξεις, δεν είμαστε γιατροί άλλωστε. Την καλησπέρα μου :-)

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Οχι Δυστυχώς μπορω να σε βρω πουθενά αλλου ; αν δεν εχεις προβλημα φυσικα

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Οχι Δυστυχώς μπορω να σε βρω πουθενά αλλου ; αν δεν εχεις προβλημα φυσικα
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Φτάσε τα 50 πμ και μετά θα μπορείς να στείλεις.

----------


## Κωστας

Δηλαδη;

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Δηλαδη;
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Λάθος,τα 50 σχόλια σε θέματα του φόρουμ ήθελα να πω.

----------


## Κωστας

Αα εντάξει σε ευχαριστώ 

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Και εσυ εχεις τετοια θεματα αποπραγματοποιησης;

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Και εσυ εχεις τετοια θεματα αποπραγματοποιησης;
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Όχι,απλώς είδα το σχόλιο σου και απάντησα.

----------


## Κωστας

Αα ενταξει

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Alice εσυ πως εισαι; το ξεπερνάς ;

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Alice αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι είναι ήρεμη χωρίς να είναι καλά. Ξαι δεν έχω ξεκινήσει αγωγή ούτε έχω πάρει κάτι ακόμα. Δεν έχω θέματα με την πραγματικότητα απλά έχω μια περίεργη αίσθηση.. δηλαδή δεν αισθάνομαι όπως συνήθιζα όποτε και νιώθω κάπως αποκομμένη από εμενα. 
Κώστα εσυ είδα δοκίμασες αγωγή και σεν βοηθηθηκες. Λυπάμαι παρά πολύ. Εγώ εκεί έχω στηρίξει όλες μου τις ελπίδες. Είχες από πριν κάποια διαταραχή η θέμα με άγχος; Επίσης τι δοκίμασες και για ποσό καιρό;

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Είμαι* ήρεμη χωρίς να είμαι* ακόμα καλά (άτιμο οτοκορεκτ)

----------


## Κωστας

Εγω εδω και 7 μηνες παίρνω αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλα δεν με βοηθαει και πολυ εχω συνέχεια αυτο το αίσθημα και δεν μπορω να το διαχειριστώ 

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Έπαιρνα και ζαναξ αλλα προσπαθησα να τα κοψω γιατι δεν θελω να παιρνω συνέχεια χαπια

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Το ζαναξ σε βοηθούσε; Όλους αυτούς τους μήνες δεν ένιωσες ούτε για ένα μικρό διάστημα καλά; Ο γιατρος σου τι σου λέει; Ξαναρωταω αν είχες πριν κάποια άλλη διαταραχή η αν σ διέγνωσαν τώρα κάποια. Γτ έχω δει η αποπροσωποποιηση είναι και σαν διαταραχή μόνη της αλλά και σαν συμπτώματα και ότι όταν ωφειλεται άλλου μόλις λύσεις το προβλημα φεύγει.

----------


## Κωστας

Γενικα σαν άνθρωπος εχω άγχος αλλα δεν ειχα ποτε κρίσεις..το ζαναξ με βοηθησε να ηρεμω αλλα η αίσθηση έμενε δεν ξερω τι να κανω για να γίνω οπως πριν

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Εσυ πως νιώθεις; τι ακριβώς σου συμβαίνει;

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Εγώ είχα χρόνια θέμα με κρίσεις πανικού και δεν έκανα και τίποτα να τις ξεπεράσω. Μετά από ένα μηνα με πολύ άγχος έπαθα κρίση πανικού με αποπροσωποποιηση που κράτησε λίγα λεπτά.. τις επόμενες μέρες όμως άρχισα να το σκέφτομαι και να δοαβαζω στο Ίντερνετ. Άρχισε να γίνεται καθημερινό από τότε που διάβασα. Είχα 3 μέρες με έντονο άγχος και φόβο τώρα τις τελευταίες 3 έχω ηρεμήσει αλλά δεν νιώθω πτι έχω επανέλθει. Εμενα η γιατρος μ είπε πως αν θεραπεύσω το άγχος μου θα περάσει κ αυτό. Συγκεκριμένα με αγωγή μ είπε θα περάσει σε 2-3 εβδομάδες.. ίσως και νωρίτερα. Επίσης μίλησα κ με άλλον γιατρό π μ είπε ότι φεύγει ακόμα κ μόνο του αρκεί να μην ασχολείσαι γτ απλά είναι άγχος. Σίγουρα η ενασχόληση μ αυτό δεν βοηθαει καθόλου. Εσένα σου έδωσαν μια εξήγηση γιατί δεν περνάει ούτε με αγωγή;

----------


## Κωστας

Μου είπαν οτι τα φαρμακα είναι μια κουρτίνα που κρύβει το προβλημα αλλα ετσι δεν το ξεπερνάς καξ εγω απο την φυση μου βαζω πολλες ασχημες σκεψεις στο μυαλο μου φοβαμαι μην τρελαθώ η να μην παθω καμια ψύχωση 

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Και μου ειπαν πανω κατω οτι είπαν και σε εσενα να μην του δινω σημασια και να μην το φοβαμαι

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Και μου ειπαν πανω κατω οτι είπαν και σε εσενα να μην του δινω σημασια και να μην το φοβαμαι
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έχεις κάποιο social media Κώστα;

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Κωστας

Ναι εχω facebook θελεις να μου πεις πως εισαι για να τα πουμε λιγο

Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Alice_1990

> Ναι εχω facebook θελεις να μου πεις πως εισαι για να τα πουμε λιγο
> 
> Εστάλη από SM-J730F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


κάνε με αντ ή στείλε μου μήνυμα να μιλήσουμε ιδιαιτέρως από εκεί!

Εστάλη από SM-J530F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι καλα τα λενε οι γιατροι μν το δινουμε σημασια αλλα αυτο το πραμα μας τυραναει καθημερινα...κ γω σημερα βγηκα με μια κοπελα κ το μυαλο ηταν στα χαμενα δεν ενοιωθα τπτ και ειχα κ τ ανχος περασα χαλια προσπαθουσα να μν δινω σημασια αλλα τπτ..ειναι βασανιστικο ολο αυτο..δεν μ αφηνει να χαρω τπτ..

Εστάλη από SM-G900F στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Universe

τώρα πως εισαι μερμηγκας ελπιζω να είσαι καλά, τελειωσες τη σχολή; καλή χρονιά

----------


## Αλεξ

Να κάνω μια ερωτηση οποίος έχει περάσει από αυτή τη φάση και ξέρει εκτός από την αποπρωσοποιηση και την αποπραγματωση έχετε και σωματικά συμπτώματα .? Όπως πονοκέφαλοι λίγο πιο πάνω από το αριστερό αυτί μόνιμη ζαλάδα η ναυτίες

----------

